# Any help would be greatly appreciated, THANKS



## redmond3 (Feb 19, 2011)

Quick overview, i have been working out for about 3 years total, this last year is where i have made my gains. I'm looking to hit 180 and 200 possibly, i first started off at 110lbs i know how sad then i decided to get into weightlifting, and dieting, I'm currently 156. I was 166 before i left on winter break and since i worked all break long my diet went to shit and no gym then dropped to 143 so its been 4 weeks and i have gained 13lbs this month. I want to take a bulking steriod i have been looking and doing some research, and if anyone can help i would really appreciate it alot...I turn 21 on july here is my stats, workout, and diet

height- 5 9
weight- 156
chest- 38
bodyfat- 4.6
shoulders- 18
thighs- 21
calves-  14
arms- 14.5
forearm- 11.5
neck- 15

workout, adding weight each set

Monday/Thursday- Chest/Back/Abs
???	Chest
o	DB bench press 4x8
o	Incline DB press 4x8
o	Chest fly machine 4x10
o	Parallel Dips 4x8
???	Back
o	Barbell row 4x8-10
o	Seated row 4x8
o	Deadlift 4x8-10
o	Wide grip chin ups, or Lat pulldowns 4x10
???	Monday- Abs
o	Roman Chairs 4x30
o	Hanging ab crunch 4x15
o	Obliques 4x20
???	Cardio 
o	1 mile

Tuesday/Friday- Shoulders/Bi/Tri/Forearm
???	Shoulders
o	Seated Military press 4x8
o	Arnold press 4x8
o	Behind Head press 4x8
o	Bent over DB laterals 4x10
???	Bicep
o	Do 4 sets total, do 8 reps of narrow grip, then do as many as you can of wide grip barbell curls. That???s 1 set. Then do it again. When you finish your second set, do the wide grip barbell curl first do 8 reps then right away switch to narrow grip barbell curls and do as many as you can. Do 2 sets of these total. So all together you should have done 4 sets total.
o	Hammer curls 4x8
???	Tricep
o	Weighted Dips- come down to a 90 degree angle 4x8
o	Above head rope extensions- 4x8-10
o	Palm facing up cable kickbacks- 4x8-10
???	Forearms
o	Reverse barbell curl 4x8-10
o	Behind back barbell curl 4x8-10
o	Barbell Wrist curls 4x10 palm down
???	Friday-abs
o	Roman Chairs 4x30
o	Hanging ab crunch 4x15
o	Obliques 4x20

???	Cardio
o	1 mile

Wednesday- cardio/abs day
o	Roman Chairs 4x30
o	Hanging ab crunch 4x15
o	Obliques 4x20
cardio- 1.5 miles

Saturday- legs/calves
???	quads
o	squats 4x10
o	leg press 4x10
o	leg extensions 4x8-10
???	hamstring
o	leg curl 12x10
???	calves
o	leg press machine do calves 3xfailure (feet straight), 3xfailure feet inward, 3xfailure feet outward

o	calf machine 4xfailure





diet


MEAL 1 (scrambled eggs + milk + bread + vitamin + oj + fish oil)

- 5 eggs 
- 1 cups of oj
- 2 slices of bread
- 1 optin men vitamin
- 2 cup of water
- 1 fish oil

calories- 771
protein- 43g 
carbs- 65g


MEAL 2 (Homemade weight gainer + water)

- 1 scoop of whey
- 2 cups of milk
- 2 tablesppons of peanut butter
- 1 bannana 
- 1 cups of water 

calories- 656
protein- 50g
carbs- 56g 


MEAL 3 (MAC AND CHEESE + water + vitamin + vienna sasuage + fish oil)

- 1 box mac&cheese
- 2 cups of water
- 1 opti men vitamin
- 1 can of vienna sasuage
- 1 fish oil

calories- 1490
protein- 39g
carbs- 144g


MEAL 4 (Tuna fish + apple + water + cheese) 

- 2 cans of tuna fish
- 2.5 cups of water
- 1 apple
- 2 slices of cheese

calories- 355
protein- 55g
carbs- 17g


MEAL 5 (Chicken breast + beans + water)

- 1 chicken breast 4oz
- 1 cup of soy beans 
- 2 cups of water

calories- 447 
protein- 51g
carbs- 20g


MEAL 6 (Homemade Weight gainer + water + vitamin + fish oil)

- 1 scoop of whey
- 2 cups of milk
- 2 tblespoons of peanut butter
- 1 banana 
- 1 cup of water
- 1 fish oil
- 1 opti men vitamin

calories- 656
protein- 50g
carbs- 56g

detour lean muscle bar
400 calories
32grams of protein
33grams of carbs


TOTAL rough estimate

CALORIES- 4765
PROTEIN- 320g
CARBS- 380g


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*redmond3* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## redmond3 (Feb 19, 2011)

*sorry*

sorry, i was in a hurry and just decided to post it, wont happen, again sorry!


and thanks for welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum

best-regards

wp


----------



## vortrit (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 19, 2011)

redmond3 said:


> sorry, i was in a hurry and just decided to post it, wont happen, again sorry!
> 
> 
> and thanks for welcome



No apologies necessary, redmond. Welcome to IronMagazine.

At 21 years of age I'd skip thoughts of anabolic steroids entirely and dedicate yourself to eating and lifting.

At first glance I'd say you have too much volume in your program.

Trade in those 4oz servings of chicken for 8 or 10oz servings of steak. Seems as if you have an incredibly fast metabolism.

I have to get some sleep but I'll comment further ASAP.

In the meantime you might want to seek out a member here named Built. Her signature has a link to great advice to help you achieve your current goals.

Again, forget about steroids at your age and eat, EAT, *EAT!* That combined with a three or four-day split routine with maybe ten sets per body part rather than your marathon sessions may help you to gain that weight you seek.

Wishing you the best!

Curt


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 19, 2011)

Curt James said:


> No apologies necessary, redmond. Welcome to IronMagazine.
> 
> At 21 years of age I'd skip thoughts of anabolic steroids entirely and dedicate yourself to eating and lifting.
> 
> ...



First - welcome!

Second - you're 21 - you're at your body's peak of natural testosterone production - don't spend your time worrying about steroids right now, Spend it improving the quality of your diet and your training- I agree - waaay overkill on the volume - IMO just too complicated a workout schedule. I'd simplify it and also readjust so you're getting more time doing the big basic moves and less of all this upper body work - back to back chest/back (both big muscles - which also pre-exhaust your bis & tris, which you then hit again the next day (i.e. no recovery time), take a day off and then repeat it before you even get to legs.

Spend some time on the training board. Check some basic stuff like a 5x5 program (you can google maddog 5x5 for example).


----------



## redmond3 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, glad to be part of this IM community lots of useful info on here sure beats alot of websites! I decided to not take any roids, starting Monday I'm going to do this gvt routine my friend gave me, looks pretty intense. Probably going to be the most promising so far! I will try and edit my diet, add some extra clean calories. I actually have 2 months left in the body building 12 week transformation contest. These last 2 weeks I have been really busy and diet hasn't been 100% but I still saw weight gain and increases in my measurements when I first started. Up 14lbs in the first month. So I'm pretty happy, this next month my goal is to hit 10 lbs shouldn't be hard! There was this fat ass guy at the gym the other day I thibk he was mocking me... He looks like the mitchelon man < most likely spelled that wrong the guy is probably weights 2 times more than me and I can db bench press more than him kiss my ass bitch! He was doing 75.. Sure was havin a hard time with those. I kinda grunted a little kinda helps and my friend tells me it's light weight and he started saying ( the fat guy) come on light weight really loud .. Over and over fucking douche then when I did 90's he sure stopped talking


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 20, 2011)

redmond3 said:


> Thanks, glad to be part of this IM community lots of useful info on here sure beats alot of websites! I decided to not take any roids, starting Monday I'm going to do this gvt routine my friend gave me, looks pretty intense. Probably going to be the most promising so far! I will try and edit my diet, add some extra clean calories. I actually have 2 months left in the body building 12 week transformation contest. These last 2 weeks I have been really busy and diet hasn't been 100% but I still saw weight gain and increases in my measurements when I first started. Up 14lbs in the first month. So I'm pretty happy, this next month my goal is to hit 10 lbs shouldn't be hard! There was this fat ass guy at the gym the other day I thibk he was mocking me... He looks like the mitchelon man < most likely spelled that wrong the guy is probably weights 2 times more than me and I can db bench press more than him kiss my ass bitch! He was doing 75.. Sure was havin a hard time with those. I kinda grunted a little kinda helps and my friend tells me it's light weight and he started saying ( the fat guy) come on light weight really loud .. Over and over fucking douche then when *I did 90's he sure stopped talking*



Haturz gonna hate.


----------



## redmond3 (Feb 20, 2011)

*haterzzzzzz*



sassy69 said:


> Haturz gonna hate.



so true, just pushes me harder!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We are glad to have you.  We have a ton of great people here with expert advice.


----------

